
Ask HN: Photography Sharing Mobile App - Yiupai
I am developing a mobile application on Android and IOS based on photography community. For example, people go to different city or country can request the local photographer to tour the photography spots with a pay, and the local photographer can make some extra profit by showing the traveler around for the specific location for photography, in addition to shooting his own. Any ideas&#x2F;feedbacks to attract travelers and photographers into signing the application?
======
Yiupai
Traveler can also post the request for shooting on the events like
birthday，wedding， graduation, etc, so the local photographers can also make
the offer on the mobile applicatio.

